# Stove/Boiler - Final Decision required and looking for advice



## annarose (20 Nov 2008)

Have narrowed choice down to The Forge 21kw (Blacksmith Stoves), Hercules 20KW and Aiden 21KW (Olymberyl Stoves).  These three have similar spec but the question is which one is the best overall.  All advice welcome.


----------



## bakerbhoy (20 Nov 2008)

http://www.whatstove.co.uk/

Have a look here for those stoves


----------



## magtape (21 Nov 2008)

take a look at www.estherm.com some stoves on there that might interest you


----------



## changes (24 Jan 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone any experience of the Olymberyl stoves? They seem to be at the cheaper end of the market and look like the Mulberry range?

Thanks


----------

